# Looking For Custom-Shaped Label Provider



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I'm trying to find a company that will make custom-shaped printed labels, but not having any luck.

If anybody knows of such a company, some help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## e_kalman (Jun 8, 2007)

johnny cupcakes has them in the shape of an oven mitt. maybe if you contact them they may help, possibly. not sure though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Have you already tried laven.com greg?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Luckylabel was able to help me out!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Luckylabel was able to help me out!


Good to know for future reference  Did you receive the finished product yet?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nope. We're still trying to get the shape right.

It's a boot, and we want to make sure it looks good.

Also, luckylabel can't die-cut ANY shape. So it's a matter of getting something that they can cut, and that looks good and fits our needs.

If they can't cut something that we absolutely want, then I'll try laven. Thanks, I had forgotten that they did die-cut!


----------

